# Hummingbird on a wire



## patrickfraser (Apr 7, 2013)

I was watering the lawn yesterday and was visited by this little hummingbird. It would dart in and out of the sprinkler and I must have watched it "dancing" for 10-15 minutes. It took a break on a wire and thought I'd get whatever shot i could. Not the best, but it is a cute itty bitty birdie.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 7, 2013)

Aww!!! :wub: I had one visit my milkweeds the other day...adorable creatures


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a rufous hummingbird.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Apr 7, 2013)

I know we have them in my state I've just never been able to see one yet,lucky catch I'd say


----------



## twolfe (Apr 7, 2013)

Fun. I love hummingbirds. Here in Minnesota we typically only see one species...the ruby throated.

OctoberRainne, put up a hummingbird feeder.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 7, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Fun. I love hummingbirds. Here in Minnesota we typically only see one species...the ruby throated.
> 
> OctoberRainne, put up a hummingbird feeder.


I put up a hummingbird feeder once. all we got was wasps.


----------



## twolfe (Apr 7, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I put up a hummingbird feeder once. all we got was wasps.


I don't know how common hummingbirds are in your area. If you get wasps, there are a couple of things to avoid. 1) Don't use a feeder with any yellow at the feeding ports. I heard that attracts them. 2) Make sure your feeder is not leaking or that you do not get any of the sugar water spilled on the outside of the feeder. I stayed at a B &amp; B in Arizona to photograph hummingbirds in April 2010. The owner maintained about 30 feeders, and she was very careful not to splash any of the sugar water. I unfortunately did when I hung a feeder up outside of the Casita and noticed mine was the only one attracting lots of wasps or yellow jackets. I've been careful ever since.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 7, 2013)

We have a number of hummingbirds. not a daily sight by any means, but they're common enough. I had a feeder with yellow ports so I'll see if I can find a new one this year.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Apr 7, 2013)

We had nectar and bird feeders at one point but I think my grandparents took them down,I'll have to do some shopping then


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 7, 2013)

"Hey" -Si Duck Dynasty- That little bird ain't no kinda Kentucky fried chicken (KFC) approved, there'd be noth'n but bread'n and bones, you'd need fity of'm..."Hey"


----------



## aNisip (Apr 7, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> "Hey" -Si Duck Dynasty- That little bird ain't no kinda Kentucky fried chicken (KFC) approved, there'd be noth'n but bread'n and bones, you'd need fity of'm..."Hey"


hahahahah i love Si and his sayings....Hey


----------



## agent A (Apr 8, 2013)

awww :wub:


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2013)

I haven't seen a hummingbird yet this year. I have heard they are back but so far none have came by. We have a pair that always nests in our neighbors yard. We planted some hummingbird friendly plants for them. Had a Coopers hawk crash the party at my bird feeder yesterday. I think it was two hours before another bird came back to it.


----------



## twolfe (Apr 8, 2013)

Rick said:


> I haven't seen a hummingbird yet this year. I have heard they are back but so far none have came by. We have a pair that always nests in our neighbors yard. We planted some hummingbird friendly plants for them. Had a Coopers hawk crash the party at my bird feeder yesterday. I think it was two hours before another bird came back to it.


Every year I hope to find a hummer nest in my yard. I had my first opportunity to photograph a nest last summer about 30 minutes from here, but they were pretty far away and there was no way to get closer because the nest was over a river.

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html Here's a migration map that I use to get an idea when to put the feeder up.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 8, 2013)

How cool! Once I was in the field behind our house picking wild blackberries (oooh, my bees are going to have fun this April!  ) when a hummmingbird came zooming at me, flying at headlevel. Two feet away, it screeched to a stop, hovered for about ten seconds, and then flitted away as fast as it could go. So adorable, and so funny! They always love our rose bushes. :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 8, 2013)

I was at a friends condo one time and when I was on the balcony on the 4th floor one came flitting over and hovered really close, like yours, at eye level. He was looking at me, looking at him. I felt a "connection" and it made me feel special that he took the time to check me out. It was definitely worth his time, as I am quite a looker. :lol:


----------

